# "Shopping Cart" Scrog?



## gripnbudz (May 28, 2009)

I apologize for my poor paintbrush skills, but you get the general idea...

Basically turning a shopping/garden cart and using it as a scrog screen and shelf system.

Any succesful scroggers have an opinion?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 28, 2009)

darn I can't remember who had the pics on here, but I was looking at a cool journal recently where someone had taken the dog kennel they use for their large breed dog, and put their plants in it with the light sitting on top, then he just put a sheet over the whole thing.  I think he was going to use the top of the mesh kennel when the plants got big as a SCROG screen and just raise the light.  Looked like it would work pretty well.

I like your pic though, if you can build it, you would have the first mobile pot garden I ever saw.


----------



## dr pyro (May 28, 2009)

how odd would that be if you got busted for stealing a shopping cart to do a scrog or the cops drive by as your wheelin it in your front door. not a good idea if you ask me


----------



## LassChance (May 28, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> how odd would that be if you got busted for stealing a shopping cart to do a scrog or the cops drive by as your wheelin it in your front door. not a good idea if you ask me



I think it's brilliant. Imagine using it outside...Where I live, fairly secluded, I still get one helicopter fly-by every August. Soon as I hear the whop-whop-whop, I could toss a black tarp over it...and from the air it would look like a lawn mower or grill covered up. Plus, I could roll it around the yard as the sun moves.  Thanks! 

Lass


----------



## The New Girl (May 28, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> how odd would that be if you got busted for stealing a shopping cart to do a scrog or the cops drive by as your wheelin it in your front door. not a good idea if you ask me



:yeahthat:  Hehe,

Sorry but bad idea for a couple of reasons. First the holes are too small for a scrog, use at least 2" by 2" holes. Second the metal grid can get hot. I've always used string, it's thin, lets light thru and doesn't retain the heat like metal does. Good luck and I did like the out of the box thinking...


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 28, 2009)

I bought a big roll of the green plastic stuff at Lowes for about $10 (as I recall and sometimes I don't recall very well).  That and $5 worth of PVC and fittings and... voila!  I agree with TNG that metal is going to get hot .

TurkeyNeck posted a thread recently about his homemade screen and it turned out real nice.  I'll see if I can find it.

Edit:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42255


----------



## gripnbudz (May 28, 2009)

What about one of those plastic shopping carts? painted white?

Not metal frame and wider square holes...


----------



## gripnbudz (May 28, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> how odd would that be if you got busted for stealing a shopping cart to do a scrog or the cops drive by as your wheelin it in your front door. not a good idea if you ask me



I have to admit my opinion of LEO is pretty low....but I don't know anybody that sees a man with a shopping cart and thinks "hes about to grow marijuana with that"


----------



## kaotik (May 28, 2009)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: Hehe,
> 
> Sorry but bad idea for a couple of reasons. First the holes are too small for a scrog, use at least 2" by 2" holes. Second the metal grid can get hot. I've always used string, it's thin, lets light thru and doesn't retain the heat like metal does. Good luck and I did like the out of the box thinking...


2" by 2"?  i've seen chicken wire scrog before (and that's what i based mine off of) 
i hope (for my sake) you are wrong about that.


----------

